

EU bans pre-ticked website boxes to aid consumers - qxb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15260748

======
DanBC
Won't we just end up with "I do not want X [*]" vs "I do want X [ ]"?

Having seen how the UK implemented data protection stuff I'm not keen on
seeing the mess they'll make of this.

Current best practice is un-checked boxes asking if the user wants more
information. Current common practice is to check all those boxes and let the
user notice any that need un-checking. A bit frustrating.

Also, the distance selling regulations are already pretty fierce in the UK.
I'm glad I don't sell a physical product. I'd be really interested to hear
from anyone who does about any problems they've had.

